# بداية انشاء مؤسسة مقاولات



## kenedy (15 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
مرئياتكم عن تكوين مؤسسة مقاولات بالسعوديه ونظرا لوجودي في عمل حكومي ، ارى ان يكون عمل المؤسسة بأشراف مهندس من أحد الدول العربيه وهو الذي يشرف على جميع اعمال المؤسسة من عقود وعماله و، ويتم احتساب نسبة من الارباح بيني وبين ذلك المهندس ، حتى تقوم المؤسسة على ارجلها ومن ثم استطيع ان اترك عملي وأشرف على المؤسسة بنفسي

الرجاء الادلاء بالرأي ، رأي كل عضو مهم لدي لتكوين فكره واضحه قبل البدء في العمل 

رجاء لاتبخل علي بأي معلومه او نصيحه


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2007)

بالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى لك التوفيق .. اتمنى ان فقط ان يكون هدفك الاول تقديم خدمه افضل على مستوى عقود المقاولات وعلى مستوى رضاء العميل. وهذا ما سيجعل بإذن الله التوفيق حليفك
بالنسبة لمتابعة العمل فهو اساس المقاول والشخص الذي سيتابع العمل ويدير اعمال المؤسسة اليومية لابد ان يحظى بالثقة ويحظى بمساحه لتطبيق اراءه فهو الاقرب الى المؤسسة وهو من يديرها يوميا فلابد ان يقتنع باسلوب ادارتها حتى يستطيع ان يساهم في بناء الشركة.

ملاحظة فقط بسيطة اذا كان هدفك من بناء المؤسسة هو استغلال الوقت الراهن من كثرة المشاريع، فلاتجعله الامل الاخير

موضوع بناء شركة مقاولات قد سبق التطرق لها في مواضيع عده منها:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8342&highlight=%E3%DE%C7%E6%E1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25364&highlight=%E3%DE%C7%E6%E1%C7%CA

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29457&highlight=%E3%DE%C7%E6%E1%C7%CA


----------



## dwedar_77 (12 مارس 2007)

ساقوم بقراءة الملفات المرفقة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## (ABU SULTAN) (24 فبراير 2009)

ابو صالح يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 فبراير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله اخي العزيز
اتمنى لك التوفيق ابتداءً

مسألة التعامل مع العمالة تعتمد على نوعية العمالة وسابق معرفتك بهم وهل هم تحت كفالتك ام لا

على وجه العموم
التعامل مع العمالة بالراتب يتطلب متابعه شديده ويتطلب تواجد يومي في مواقع العمل كما انه يتناسب مع الشركات الكبيرة التي لديها مهندسين بالموقع ومشرفين، كما انه يحتاج حجم من الاعمال المتواصلة وعدد من المشاريع الدائمة بالشركة، من محاسنه انه يعتبر ارخص و أوفر اذا تمت المتابعه والمراقبة وكانت انتاجية العامل متواصلة 10 ساعات لليوم الواحد، ستة ايام في الاسبوع. الا ان هذا التوفير يجب احتسابه بعد خصم اجور المتابعه من اشراف وخلافه. في هذه الحاله يكون المقاول مسؤولا كاملا عن انتاجية العمالة وبالتالي اي خطأ في التنفيذ فإن اجور الفك والتركيب يتحملها هو اذا كان الخطأ ناتج من عمالته، غير ذلك يتحملها مالك المشروع او المقاول الرئيسي

اما العمل بالنسبة مع العمالة فلا اعتقد ان شائع وانما الشائع هو العمل معهم كمقاولة بالباطن على اساس السعر للمتر المسطح او المكعب. في هذه الحالة يكون المقاول حول المخاطر على العمالة بكونهم مقاولين بالباطن وبالتالي يتحملون اي اشكالية نتيجة سوء التنفيذ. عادة ما تكون التكلفة اعلى نوعا ما من الراتب ولكن المحصلة النهائية تكون افضل حيث يتولى المقاول المسائل الادارية والتواصل مع مالك المشروع او المقاول الرئيسي. 

ايضا يمكن للمقاول العمل على اساس الطريحه، بمعنى ان يطلب من العمالة تنفيذ مهمه ما في وقت اقصاه يوم معين وبسعر اليومية المحددة، فإذا انجزت العمالة المهمه في وقت اقصر كان اربح لهم بحيث يأخذوا اجر اليومية لأقصى فترة ولهم ان ينجزوا العمل في وقت اقصر. وتكون المحاسبة في هذه الحاله بقاعدة مثل ما لك عليك، بمعنى انه اذا تأخر تنفيذ المهمه فعلى العمالة استكمالها بدون مبالغ يومية اضافية
اتمنى انني قد اوضحت لك واجبت على تساؤلك


(abu sultan) قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز
> ان شاءالله سوف افتح مكتب مقاولات ترميم وبناء اخي العزيز
> ماهي الطريقه للتعامل مع العماله من ناحيه العمل هل بالنسبه ام بالراتب
> ...


----------



## باثابت (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقك ويجعلك في كل خطوة سلامة ورزق من واسع فضلة الى الامام


----------



## م إبراهيم السيد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يا باشا على الرد ده وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Arch8864 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم صاحب فكرة تأسيس شركة مقاولات:
أنا مهندس معماري وحاصل على شهادة الماجستير في أدارة المشاريع من جامعة أمريكية (أمريكي الجنسية) ومقيم في السعودية (جدة) منذ ثلاث سنوات وأبحث عن مستثمر سعودي لأنشاء شركة مقاولات بالشراكة فأن كنت لاتزال مهتما بامر تاسيس الشركة ارجوا منك اعطائي وسيلة الأتصال بك لمناقشة التفاصيل


----------



## Eyad Hassoubah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم أنا لي شركة مقاولات فى لمدينة و أبحث عن مدير تنفيذي يمكنك التواصل معي على [email protected]


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يحفظ الخيرين ويعلي شانهم


----------



## engcute (9 يناير 2011)

ازاي ااسس شركة مقاولات انا مهندسة مدني فعايزة خلفية كاملة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------

